# احتاج مساعدة من أهل الخبرة في المنظفات



## hassan-ebraheem (27 أبريل 2013)

الى الاخوة الكرام

انا جديد بالمنتدى وقد تابعته بكل اهتمام قبل التسجيل ووجدت ان الجميع هنا يشارك بمعلوماته وخبراته
لذلك اريد توجيه سؤال وخصوصا للخبراء والمصنعين من سوريا ولبنان والاردن
حيث انني اريد صناعة معطر ارضيات وبنفس الوقت يسمى منظف متعدد الاستعمالات
ولكن وجدت ان جميع الخلطات في المنتدى تكون نتيجتها ان السائل يظهر على هيئة منظف او سائل حليبي 
لكن في سوريا ولبنان والاردن يتم الاعتماد على نفس المنتج لكن السائل يكون شفاف مثل الماء
مثلا في سوريا منتجات : الكارمل - بعلبك - سيتال - لافيتا
في لبنان : دير جنرال
في الاردن : ajax

ارجو ممن لديه هذه الخلطة ان يكتبها لنا مع الكميات او المقادير وطريقة الخلط بالترتيب

وشكرا لكم ولمنتداكم الرائع


----------



## متطفل ع الكيمياء (27 أبريل 2013)

اخي الكريم 
ممكن تكون التركيبة اللي تقصدها
15% حمض السلفونيك 
كوستيك للمعادلة
من 2 ـ 5% تكسابون 
0.6% تيللوز
عطر وصباغ والباقي ماء


----------



## hassan-ebraheem (28 أبريل 2013)

متطفل ع الكيمياء قال:


> اخي الكريم
> ممكن تكون التركيبة اللي تقصدها
> 15% حمض السلفونيك
> كوستيك للمعادلة
> ...




اخي الكريم هيك صار سائل جلي


----------



## hassan-ebraheem (28 أبريل 2013)

ارجو ألا تبخلوا علينا بمعلوماتكم وخبراتكم


----------



## atef7000 (28 أبريل 2013)

الأخ عبدالقادر له مساهمة بتركيبة معطر الأرضيات ممتازة ياريت تتطلع عليها وهى بالشكل الذى تتطلبه تماما


----------



## spotcolor (29 أبريل 2013)

بحثت كثيرا ولم اجد مثل هذه التركيبة


----------



## fadiza17 (29 أبريل 2013)

اخواني الكرام ان الاخ حسان يقصد سائل معطر وملمع للارضيات 
اخي الكريم حسب علمي المتواضعي كان احد الاخوه يصنعها كما يلي :
ماء 
كحول 
زيت التربينتين او كاز 
عطر 
ولكن لا تسالني عن النسب لان الموضوع يعود اليك اهم شيئ بالتركيبة ان يكون العطر بكمية عالية 
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## hassan-ebraheem (30 أبريل 2013)

fadiza17 قال:


> اخواني الكرام ان الاخ حسان يقصد سائل معطر وملمع للارضيات
> اخي الكريم حسب علمي المتواضعي كان احد الاخوه يصنعها كما يلي :
> ماء
> كحول
> ...



اخي الكريم شكرا لمشاركتك ولن أسألك عن النسب 
ولكن الكاز يحتاج لشيء اخر لإخفاء رائحته 
ثانيا الكاز غير متوفر لدينا نهائيا ...................... يعني لغينا الفكرة تبع معطر الارضيات ههههههههههههههه
عموما شكرا لك 
في اخوة ذكرو التكسابون مع ملح ليمون مع عطر وماء .............. ساجربها


----------



## fadiza17 (1 مايو 2013)

اخي الكريم انصحك. اولا بالتجربة بكميات صغيرة حتى تجد التركيبه المناسبة . كما يمكنك اخي ان تستبدل الكاز بزيت التربنتين فهو يعطي نتجية جيدة اما مشكلة الرائحة تحل بزيادة نسبة العطر .


----------



## حامد محمد علام (1 مايو 2013)

هناك مواد للترويق مثل ماء البلسم والتراي


----------



## hassan-ebraheem (2 مايو 2013)

حامد محمد علام قال:


> هناك مواد للترويق مثل ماء البلسم والتراي


استاذ حامد مالذي تقصده بالترويق


----------

